# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  ιντερνετ σε αγωνα με ταχυδρομικα περιστερια

## n-i-k-o-s

έγινε και αυτό στην Αγγλία.αγώνας μεταξύ ταχυδρομικών περιστεριών και του ίντερνετ.νικητής για ακόμα μια φορά τα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.Η ευρυζωνικότητα αποτελεί το πιο σύγχρονο μέσο επικοινωνίας, ενώ τα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια χρονολογούνται από τη ρωμαϊκή εποχή(και πιο παλια). Όμως χθες ο αγώνας μεταξύ των δύο «μέσων», υπογράμμισε τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων σε αρκετές περιοχές. Το περιστέρι νίκησε το Ίντερνετ!

Ο αγώνας

Δέκα περιστέρια, που κουβαλούσαν ένα USB stick, ξεκίνησαν χθες το ταξίδι τους από μια φάρμα στο Γιόρκσαϊρ. Έπρεπε να παραδώσουν το αρχείο με την ταινία στον παραλήπτη της, που βρισκόταν 120 χιλιόμετρα πιο μακριά, στην παραθαλάσσια κωμόπολη Σκέγκνες.

Ταυτόχρονα ξεκίνησε το «ανέβασμα» της ταινίας -διάρκειας πέντε λεπτών- στο Ίντερνετ. Μια ώρα και ένα τέταρτο αργότερα τα περιστέρια είχαν φτάσει στον προορισμό τους, ολοκληρώνοντας την αποστολή. Την ίδια στιγμή, μόνο το 24% του αρχείου, μεγέθους 300MB, είχε «φορτώσει» στο Ίντερνετ.

Οι διοργανωτές αυτού του ιδιότυπου διαγωνισμού «φύσης» εναντίον «τεχνολογίας», δήλωσαν ότι η επίδειξη έγινε για να αναδειχθεί ότι οι ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις σε ορισμένες περιοχές της Βρετανίας «εξακολουθούν να μην είναι οι ενδεδειγμένες».

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που διοργανώνεται μια τέτοια κούρσα. Πέρυσι έγινε ένα παρόμοιο «πείραμα» στο Ντέρμπαν της Νοτίου Αφρικής. Ένα περιστέρι με το όνομα «Ουίνστον» χρειάστηκε δύο ώρες για να διανύσει μια διαδρομή 96 χιλιομέτρων. Στον ίδιο χρόνο, μόλις το 4% ενός αρχείου 4 GB είχε «κατεβεί».
Τα περιστέρια ολοκληρώνουν ένα ταξίδι 120 χιλιομέτρων σε περίπου δύο ώρες, ενώ μια ADSL σύνδεση θα χρειαστεί πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο για να ολοκληρώσει τη μεταφορά ενός αρχείου 300 MB.

Χαμηλής ταχύτητας συνδέσεις στην περιφέρεια

«Η φάρμα μας έχει σύνδεση που πιάνει ταχύτητες 100 έως 200 Kbps ανά δευτερόλεπτο. Τα παιδιά πρέπει να κάνουν τα μαθήματά τους στον υπολογιστή και οι αγρότες να υποβάλουν online δηλώσεις, αλλά η σύνδεση δεν είναι κατάλληλη γι’ αυτές τις εργασίες», δήλωσε ο Τρεφ Ντέιβις, επικεφαλής της εκστρατείας για τη βελτίωση των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων στην βρετανική περιφέρεια.
Ο κ. Ντέιβις, ο οποίος είναι συνιδρυτής της εταιρείας υπηρεσιών Ίντερνετ Timico και μέλος του διοικητικού συμβουλίου της ISPA (Ένωση Παρόχων Διαδικτύου), πιστεύει ότι το ζήτημα πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί άμεσα από τους παρόχους Διαδικτύου και από την κυβέρνηση. «Αυτή είναι η Βρετανία. Θα έπρεπε να είναι πλήρως συνδεδεμένη, αλλά περίπου το ένα τρίτο των νοικοκυριών δεν μπορούν να έχουν ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις», τόνισε.

Ωστόσο, η British Telecom αμφισβητεί τα στοιχεία του. Ο εκπρόσωπος του βρετανικού οργανισμού τηλεπικοινωνιών υποστήριξε ότι το 99% των νοικοκυριών μπορούν να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση στην ευρυζωνικότητα, πλην περίπου 160.000 γραμμών, «το μεγάλο μήκος των οποίων δεν επιτρέπει τη λειτουργία ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων».

Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με το BBC, ακόμη και στις αγροτικές περιοχές που διαθέτουν «γρήγορο» Ίντερνετ, στην πραγματικότητα οι συνδέσεις δεν είναι και τόσο γρήγορες.

Έρευνα που διεξήχθη πέρυσι για λογαριασμό του BBC διαπίστωσε ότι περίπου τρία εκατομμύρια νοικοκυριά στη Βρετανία είχαν συνδέσεις κάτω των 2 Mbps ανά δευτερόλεπτο.

Η κυβέρνηση έχει δεσμευτεί να παρέχει συνδέσεις ταχυτήτων τουλάχιστον 2 Mbps σε κάθε σπίτι, μέχρι το 2015. Όμως, πρόσφατη έκθεση της οργάνωσης Ofcom διαπίστωσε ότι παρότι οι «ονομαστικές ταχύτητες» είναι σε άνοδο, οι πραγματικές ταχύτητες που απολαμβάνουν οι χρήστες είναι πολύ χαμηλότερες.

Πηγή: Τα Νέα
http://techteam.gr/forum/topic/170033-m ... -internet/
Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον πάντως να κάνουμε το ίδιο πείραμα και στην Ελλάδα...

----------

